# Garage Feed



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

225.18 and 19 addresses open conductors and cables but not RMC.

So in my opinion if it has the head clearances outlined in the building codes it is alright.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. This is probably a common sense issue. I can't find anything in the NEC or IRC re: feeder heights.


----------

